# Hang Seng Futures



## GreenTreeFrog (18 March 2008)

Where can I monitor live Hang Seng Futures data?

Thanks!


----------



## Trembling Hand (18 March 2008)

esignals.com but its going to cost you. Best way is to have a Futures account then, depending on the broker, its free.


----------



## Nick Radge (18 March 2008)

Its free through Interactive Brokers.

Also try www.futuresource.com


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 August 2012)

*Hong Kong Fear Index 41% Above VIX on Slowdown: China Overnight*

 By Belinda Cao - Aug 20, 2012 2:00 AM GMT+1000 

video

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...rs-head-for-weekly-slump-china-overnight.html


----------

